# JSP-Site drucken



## rob3000 (28. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen Teil einer JSP-Seite ausdrucken. - der Teil enthält sowohl ein paar jsp-struts-tags als auch ein paar html-elemente. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich das am besten realisiere?

danke

mfg
robert


----------



## foobar (28. Nov 2005)

Am einfachsten geht das mit JavaScript oder meinst du serverseitig ausdrucken?


----------



## rob3000 (28. Nov 2005)

Nein sollte clientseitig ausgedruckt werden. Naja aber mit der javascript funktion kann ich ja nur das gesamte fenster ausdrucken oder? - und ich würde ja gerne nur einen teil meiner jsp-seite ausdrucken lassen


----------



## bronks (28. Nov 2005)

@rob:
CSS bietet dafür die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten.


----------



## rob3000 (28. Nov 2005)

Ich habe hier diesen Artikel auf selhtml gefunden 

CSS Drucken

Aber weiß jemand wo ich dazu den sourcecode für die beispiele finde, die in diesem artikel angeführt sind??

rob


----------

